# Best wash mitt recommendation



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi 

I looking to buy some nice wash mitt as looks like I do get some swirls from my one any recommendation

Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use a JML green microfibre mitt, cheap and doesn't inflict swirls as I'm careful with it.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

I must be dodo juice wokkies fist!!

Good luck trying to get one though!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

We have been using Dodo Juice tribble mitts and there ace! Cheap aswell!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you'll get swirls either way - technique is more important than wash media choice IMO. a thorough pre wash and a thorough rinse (several minutes, not just a quick one) and washing from the roof down will reduce the risk of swirls and wash marring more than an expensive mitt..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

i think its what you feel comfortable with really. i like a nice light mitt, not a heavy one which hold tones of wash solution.

i favor this type of wash media click
david


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

where is best place to look for dodo mitt?

http://www.monzacarcare.com/wash-mitts--sponges/monza-synthetic-wool-wash-mitt/0/ this is the one which I do use at the moment


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been using an Aquartz wool wash mitt, can't fault it. Would definetly buy another one.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the wool wash mitt but tend to pull out the noodle mit, cheap and does the job.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've tried a couple of wool mitts and liked them, but after trying a noodle mitt I won't be going back to wool mitts. They seem to last a fair bit longer too. :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Have a meguiars microfibre mitt last year with weekly use and its jus start to show wear but still usable will rebuy! Got 2 Sonus lambswool and really dont like them so got some noodles for lower half and they are very good absord plenty of water and suds

But as said above technique is key!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chemical guys wash mitts i use and no probs, be best getting grit guards for your buckets mate and not dipping the mitt so far in, could be trapping some dirt which causes the swirls?.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Technique is a great deal of it. I'm using Z Sponges at the moment though, and I don't get any wash marring. 

The best mitts I've come across is the Sonus ones without the finger, they're easier to turn over to a 'fresh' side.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Meguiars microfibre wash mitts. Really happy with them, when they get a bit worn I get a new one and relegate the old one to some of the dirtier jobs...

As someone said, technique is more important though. You should aim to get as much dirt off of the car before physically touching it as you can. I always rinse with a PW before foaming and PW rinse again before I even touch the car with a mitt. 

When you are washing use deep buckets and keep the mitt away from the bottom where the dirt is - or use grit guards. 

Almost all of the swirls I inflicted on my car after first correcting came from me being lazy and using QD to tart the car up a couple of days after I'd washed it.....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I spend at least 15 minutes on my pre-wash & rinse before I get any contact with the car.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the Meguiars mitts, been using them for years. Got like 4-5 of them now.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've started using a Chemical Guys mitt. I bought an extra 2 because of how thick they are:thumb:. Here's a comparison against the Megs mitt:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Moved on from Z sponges and started using Adams wash pads. They soak up a 1/4 of my buckets worth of shampoo at a time nearly! Great wash gear.


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

i use a wookie's fist and love it but it's thirsty lol!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Personally I like the noodle mitts that I'm currently using.

They don't seem to marr/mark, they're cheap as chips, and they're very low maintenance.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

I am about to try the Race Glaze Signature Series Wash Mitt.
I ll be back next week..


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

another recommendation for the dodo wookie fist if you use big buckets, out off interest though whats the difference between the dodo yeti and wookie


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you'll get swirls either way - technique is more important than wash media choice IMO. a thorough pre wash and a thorough rinse (several minutes, not just a quick one) and washing from the roof down will reduce the risk of swirls and wash marring more than an expensive mitt..


+1 to this, the method used andamount of care taken are vital.

I really like halfords own grey lambswool mitts myself.


----------

